# Outside Cat isn’t Spayed... So Worried



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello all! I’m new to this website.
I have a kitten who is about seven or eight months old. I am a minor, and my parents are making me keep her outside. Due to Covid, we are not able to get her spayed. A local shelter was supposed to contact us in mid- January, but we haven’t heard from them yet.
I hadn’t noticed her having any signs of being in heat yet, though.
Tonight, she was meowing outside of my bedroom window (I didn’t notice if it was different for her normal meow). I went outside and gave her a treat. She stopped meowing. I didn’t notice her being more affectionate than usual, although she was grooming herself a bit. Is she in heat?
It is 11:30 pm and I am so anxious. I don’t know what to do. My parents won’t let me bring her inside and she isn’t spayed. I am very well informed of what could happen if she got pregnant this young. Please help! I am so worried and I’m so close to tears. I just want my baby to be safe and healthy .😭 thank you in advance for reading this.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Call the shelter again and keep calling. If they can't help, call the different vets in your area. Keep notes and follow up. Your cat is old enough to start going into heat.

I don't know why your parents won't let the cat inside, but I suggest you research how to take care of your cat indoors, how to control litterbox smell, scratching and how to teach your cat good manners- and see if that's something you're willing to do. If so, come up with a plan and present it to your parents. Maybe they'll change their minds.

However, cat guardianship is a commitment. It's not very difficult, but you have to commit to caring for your cat.

Good luck and welcome to the forums.

PS- Post photos!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@MistWolf thank you so much for replying!
My mom has never liked cats or pet fur in the house, and we used to have a cat who lived outside her whole life, so I think they think it’s safe. To be fair, we live in a city with no predators and a street with very minimal traffic, but still. Nothing against them obviously, they’re just not entirely in tune to the world of cats, despite my efforts to convince them 😉
I will definitely keep calling the shelter. if not for Covid, she definitely would have been fixed by now.
I noticed her grooming herself more today (although she does groom herself regularly and I could be overreacting).
This might be premature, but if she does get pregnant, will her body be able to handle having kittens? (She weighs around six or seven pounds.) also, is it possible for her to be in heat but somehow not get pregnant? I know that’s probably a stretch, but I might as well ask.
thank you again so much for responding. Also, here are a few pictures of her:


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

You have a pretty cat. My cousins had one with similar coloring they named Pumpkin. When my uncle retired from the Navy in Hawaii, they moved back to the mainland. Pumpkin was in her early stage of pregnancy. They had to ship her to my grandparents weeks ahead of time, before the pregnancy showed because the shipping of pregnant pets wasn't allowed and they couldn't wait for her to have the kittens. I guess you could say, my cousins were cat smugglers!

I think your cat would be fine if she gets pregnant. It's as nature intended. However, I am not an expert. I suggest you talk this over with a vet.

If your cat has kittens, it will be more work for you, taking care of them and finding them homes. Getting your cat fixed is important.

There are some good science articles on the web that explain what happens when cats mate and reproduce. Look them up and do some reading. 

Grooming isn't a sign of going into heat. Cats in heat have behavioral changes. They become restless and easily over stimulated by petting.

Do your homework. It will give you the knowledge you need to work out a plan with your parents for what's best for your darling cat- and you'll have a better idea of what to expect so you don't worry.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I am also a minor, and my parents won't let me keep my cats inside. In heat females will meow more often, and it'll sound different. She'll roll around on the grass, and be more affectionate. My female had kittens back in August of 2020. She weighs only five pounds! Her and the kittens would be fine. Just like with humans, after mating, she may or may not get pregnant. 

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you again @MistWolf! Yes, spaying her is most definitely a priority. I’m kind of surprised, honestly, that she hasn’t been in heat until now (assuming she is actually in heat now.) I will certainly do more research. Kittens definitely seem like a lot of work. ( but they’re so cute!!) Also, thank you for sharing about Pumpkin!
@Kitty827 thank you so much, it is really encouraging to see this message of somebody who sounds like they’re in a very similar situation as me! Your response is very much appreciated!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! It's also encouraging to me to know that I'm not the only one who's parents won't allow cats, or any animal indoors.

Outdoor kittens aren't lot a of work at all! Puppies on the other hand are. I had an unspayed female cat who had a few litters of kittens outside, which seems dangerous, but she was a WONDERFUL mother. She did everything she could to ensure that they were healthy, and safe, (which they were.) I wouldn't worry about her having kittens (if she were to.)


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Puppies are so much work. My mom swears that raising a puppy is harder than raising kids 😂 How sweet about your cat taking care of her kittens! We’ll have to see what happens. Thank you again 😊


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

So bad news.
My brother heard a weird sound coming from outside. I heard it too and so I went outside and an orange cat ran away. It sounded like a cat making a weird meow. I don’t know if willow was out there but she was quite possibly hiding in bushes. I’m guessing this most likely means the orange cat and her were mating, right? How long does it take until we can see if she’s pregnant?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

If this is the first time the orange cat was here, they haven't mated yet. It takes a few nights for the female to allow the male to mate with her. But, yeah, the orange cat is a male coming to mate with her. Once they have mated it'll be 30 days before you can tell. You'll notice her stomach is bigger at the halfway mark. Feline pregnancy is 60 days. Keep us updated!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you! He was outside meowing for most of the night. I’ll keep you updated 😉 thank you again


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cats can get pregnant with _one _mating. Check out this pregnancy chart. The first sign at 3 wks. is usually "pinking up" of the nipples which are showing some enlargement than normal. If the cat can't come in the house she should be confined outside in a sheltered area-----a large dog crate that can have a litter box and room for food and water dishes would be large enough. Have some old blankets or bedding in a cardboard box that is cut lower to the ground on one side for her to sleep in to give her protection from wind. All the best, and keep us up to date on her progress.
Check out this pregnancy calendar and growth of kittens:








Cat Pregnancy Calendar - Follow The Timeline Of Your Cat's Pregnancy


Your Cat Is Pregnancy, Now Follow Her Progress With This Cat Pregnancy Calendar. Most Cats Will Deliver Around 63-65 Days After Mating




emergencyvetsusa.com


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@catloverami Thank you so much!!! That article was very helpful, as was your reply. Very much appreciated 🙏🏼😊


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

The Tom was not here last night, so I assume that they mated Saturday night.
Also, I did some research on what their kittens could look like, and it seems like she can have
-A red tabby female 
- A white male with black spots on head, back, and a black tail
-A white female with ginger patches on head, back, and tail
-A black male with faint grey stripes 
😊


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Awesome work! Genetics are a bit difficult.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

A cat is meowing outside right now, doing that howly meow. I thought I heard it last night, too, but I wasn’t sure. It’s too dark to see if it’s a Tom or if it’s Willow. It’s been a week since the Tom first came... Is it him? Would he still be coming around after a week?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

If they didn't mate the first time, he will come back. Sometimes the female won't allow the tom to mate with her, so he'll keep coming back until she lets him. It could be a another tom.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m so sorry. Somehow it totally slipped my mind to tell you guys that my other outdoor cat, Eden, is not spayed, either. I’m so sorry that I forgot to say this. I Haven’t noticed her acting like she’s in heat, but this morning apparently she was with a black cat. I really need to call the shelter today and ask when we can get them in.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Wow, you got your hands full. LOL. What do you mean get them in the shelter? The black cat? What was she doing with the black cat?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

So we called a shelter in November or December to see about getting them spayed, and they said they would call us in January, but they still haven’t called. They said everything is pushed back because of Covid. They open Thursday so I’ll call them then.
She was sniffing the black cat. I don’t know if they’re going to mate or if she’s in heat, but she’s a female cat so she’ll come into heat eventually. I just hope that it’s later rather than sooner.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. 

Huh, they may have been. I wouldn't doubt it. I hope it all works out. Good luck!


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

The animal shelter isn't your only option. You can call a vet and Petco in my area have vet clinics in their stores.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for replying.
So all of the vet clinics inside of Petcos that are anywhere near us are only doing vaccinations, unfortunately, and all of the vets that are anywhere near us are more money than my parents are willing to spend right now. I think that that shelter/animal hospital is our only choice for now 😔 thank you very much for your advice, though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

That's rough! Keep calling until they get your kitties in. Hang in there, we're pulling for ya!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

MistWolf said:


> That's rough! Keep calling until they get your kitties in. Hang in there, we're pulling for ya!


Thank you so much. I really appreciate all of your guys’s support. It means a lot 😊


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> Thank you for replying.
> So all of the vet clinics inside of Petcos that are anywhere near us are only doing vaccinations, unfortunately, and all of the vets that are anywhere near us are more money than my parents are willing to spend right now. I think that that shelter/animal hospital is our only choice for now 😔 thank you very much for your advice, though. I really appreciate it.


I'm sorry you can't get them in. I understand your parents not wanting to spend that much money at the vet. For the two that'd be like $300.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

MistWolf said:


> That's rough! Keep calling until they get your kitties in. Hang in there, we're pulling for ya!


Yep, we're all here for you! Good luck!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catloverami, is full on Right, about all of the preparations!
Even if you can't get the large dog crate, give her a safe, dry, spot!
I have used rubbermaid tubs, hole cut in them, insulated, and stuffed with straw, for my feral cats...
She will need somewhere safe...
Best Wishes!😺🐾🐾


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@10cats2dogs thank you!!! 
I assume you mean keeping them confined while they’re in heat? 
That is a good idea. I really hope that I can get them fixed very soon. Called the shelter but it was an automated response and I’m confused as to how to go about it. 
pretty stressed. I feel horrible because I can’t even get them fixed.
Anyways, thank you again so much for replying. I really appreciate it. I will try to pursue getting them in a dog crate or something if I can’t get them fixed before their next heat cycle. Thank you again!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Eden’s “boyfriend” is back. She’s been absent a lot these past couple days, and our next door neighbor saw her and this black cat in his backyard. This cat has also been howling a lot.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't see why Eden spend more time away, or any at all. I don't think they would spend more time together than needed, which is what I assume they are doing. I could be wrong. Intact males will howl to attract females. Since he apparently already has one, I don't see why he'd howl, unless he's in pain or scared.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well...it sounds like you may end up with two pregnant cats, at the same time...
And altho, females can come into heat, at 4-6 months old, it doesn't mean it's healthy for them!
They haven't even reached full growth!
Think about a 13 year old girl, being pregnant, her body hasn't reached adulthood, and being pregnant, is hard work, and takes a lot of the mama's body energy, that should be going into her own growth, health problems can definitely occur for the young mother!
WHAT are you going to do with kittens?
Leave them unfixed? To have even more kittens?
I know this probably sounds rough/harsh, I'm not trying to be mean...
I just want you to understand the REALITY of this situation!
Your parents, don't want to help get the cats fixed, that are already there...
What happens to those kittens...
And ,YES, it only takes ONE successful mating, for a female cat to get pregnant!
Also, multiple male cats can breed her! 
She can actually have kittens, that come from all the different males!
Cats reproductive systems are 'VERY' interesting, to say the least!
This is why PUREBRED cat owners, are incredibly sure of who they want to breed, with Whom!
I'm sorry you're in this mess...
You may have some very hard choices to make, since you don't have the support of your parents...
🙏❤🐾🐾


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

@10cats2dogs, @Raq is trying to get Eden and Willow spayed, but because of COVID-19 isn't able to do so presently. Eden and Willow will be spayed, and NOT left intact to have more kittens in the future. Yes, it would be unhealthy for Willow to have kittens at this age, but @Raq can't get her spayed YET. Eden has reached full maturity, by the way. I am sure the kittens will go to good homes, and not to an animal shelter, and they will be fixed. @Raq understands the reality of this situation. I understand you are trying to help @Raq understand, but @Raq already does.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kitty827 said:


> @10cats2dogs, @Raq is trying to get Eden and Willow spayed, but because of COVID-19 isn't able to do so presently. Eden and Willow will be spayed, and NOT left intact to have more kittens in the future. Yes, it would be unhealthy for Willow to have kittens at this age, but @Raq can't get her spayed YET. Eden has reached full maturity, by the way. I am sure the kittens will go to good homes, and not to an animal shelter, and they will be fixed. @Raq understands the reality of this situation. I understand you are trying to help @Raq understand, but @Raq already does.


6 moths old, IS not FULL maturity!
Just because, someone, or something can get pregnant at an early age is NOT proof of maturity!
What happens to this young cat, when everything, that should be going into her bones, organs, is being used up, to try and support a pregnancy, and then, making milk, to feed them!
To keep them warm? Trying to keep them safe?
Raq needs to pursue any options out there!
Animal shelters will TNR stray cats! (Trap, Neuter, Release) Since these cats don't have a chance of being indoor (much like your own!)
They qualify!
I went through this with three sisters, had kittens, somehow managed to trap mama's, and collect kittens, I did succeed, but it was a zoo!
Then I brought all kittens into the house when they were of age, to leave mama's, so they could be socialized properly, to have the best chance of finding caring homes...
I had the mama's TNR'd immediately! No more kittens...
Mama's are still here, and I constantly worry about them!
At least, I don't have to worry about cat fights during breeding season, and pregnancies!
A female can have up to three litters per year...
You figure out the math, three litters, times anywhere from four, to eight kittens, per litter...
Again, not trying to be mean...but Raq and you, need to understand the gravity of all of this...
❤🐾🐾


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

including pictures of what I had set up for mama's and kittens,
This was outside, on a covered patio, with insulated beds, and filled with straw...


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@10cats2dogs thank you very much for your concern. Firstly, I definitely do understand the gravity of this situation. I’ve had many, many, many hours of worry and stress and anxiety over trying to figure out what to do. I do not enjoy the thought of contributing to the overpopulation of cats, but as of right now, I’m basically powerless.
Also, Willow is not 5-6 months, we’re pretty sure she is 7-8 months old, which, from my understanding, is a safer age to get pregnant. Not saying she’s completely out of the clear, but I’m trying to look on the bright side a bit, since this is such a sad situation.

I am trying to go through a TNR shelter, but, as @Kitty827 mentioned, they are backed up due to the pandemic and cannot take them in yet. I am currently on the waiting list. I’m doing everything in my power to get these girls safe and sound as soon as possible. My cats being outside, as well as @Kitty827’s cats, are not my decision, nor my fault, and it is not fair if you to blame either of us for this situation.
It’s wonderful that you were able to TNR those cats and bring the kittens inside, but I can’t do that since everything is backed up due to the virus. I live in CA where most things aren’t open yet, and everything that is is crowded.
The setup you have is great, but I personally wouldn’t feel right about containing my cats in that cage. They are both fairly energetic and love to run around, and if they’re already mated, which is quite possible, I don’t think that putting them in a cage would do much good. I really hope to be able to spay them before their next heat cycles, and I’m calling around and doing everything I can to try to spay them ASAP.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the kittens, after being separated from mama's, at the right age (8 weeks old) to be able to get them socialized!
I do get it! You are both under pressure from parents, that very sadly, don't seem to get it, at all...
Also, unfortunately, this means you have to be the 'Mature' ones now, and make the decisions, and chase down all options available, they are out there! Don't give up!
🙏❤🐾🐾😼


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Raq, keep pushing your area shelter! With everything that has/is going on, it could be easy to lose paperwork/lists!
Be that Proud Squeaky Wheel, that gets the results!😉
I know you're trying, and it's got to feel, like you're up against a wall...
Deep Breath...
You can do this!
❤🐾🐾😺


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@10cats2dogs thank you! Yes it is mentally exhausting. I’m going to call the shelter right now and see what I can do. Thank you


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Just called a few local shelters, but by the time I got through, they were out for lunch. I’ll call back this afternoon. I found one that looked promising- apparently very low cost TNR, and open with Covid (but hopefully not backed up).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Raq said:


> Just called a few local shelters, but by the time I got through, they were out for lunch. I’ll call back this afternoon. I found one that looked promising- apparently very low cost TNR, and open with Covid (but hopefully not backed up).


AWESOME! or should I say PAWSOME!👍
Keep after them!😺
Both you, and Kitty827(?) have parent 'speed bumps' so to speak, not an easy path to walk, for either of you!
I know she'll/ he'll be checking in to this thread as well! Soooooo both of you hang in there!
AND Yes, sometimes, I'm just a Cranky, Old Lady type! But I do care!😸❤🐾🐾


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, definitely not the easiest thing in the world. Thank you for your encouragement. I can tell you care about these cats, and I really do appreciate your concern. 🥰


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Raq said:


> Yes, definitely not the easiest thing in the world. Thank you for your encouragement. I can tell you care about these cats, and I really do appreciate your concern. 🥰


Please keep updated! Would love to do a Happy Dance, all together!!😺🐾🐾


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you, I will. And me too 🤗


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cranky old cat lady! 60ish! I know both you girls can do this! In spite of parents, being so closed minded! Just Remember, Honeyed words, work better than Vinager!
Keep working on those parents of yours!😉😁
Wear them down, if nothing else!😺


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I’ve called all of the shelters and TNR organizations and everything near me but none of them offer TNR because of Covid. Ugh. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m starting to wonder if they’re better off living with someone else.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I found one place, but appointments are limited and I can’t try to book an appointment until March 6th. Ugh.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

well march 6ths is better then nothing right?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> well march 6ths is better then nothing right?


Yes, definitely. Still later than I would prefer, but definitely better than nothing


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Raq, get yourself actually on that March 6th list! Get a spot reserved
Good job, for pursuing TNR!
And I'll add, that as sad as it might be, When you said "you wondered if they might be better of with someone else" (I know, probably not exact words!)
I, personally, felt pretty proud of you, it shows you are TRULY starting to understand, that sometimes, no matter, what we might want, for ourselves...
Sometimes, we have to step outside of ourselves, to do what is right, for those we love...
Whether they be four leggeds, or two leggeds...
Sigh...Meanwhile, reserve that TNR spot!
Hang in there
❤🐾🐾


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok...one more thing, for those who are following this thread...
This past year with Covid, has caused financial and economic issues for a lot of people...
Perhaps your parents fall into this category...
Unless, you're really willing to have a mature discussion with them, about these things, and I hate to say this, but some parents won't tell you, outright, about THEIR fears...BECAUSE they don't want to add to yours...
It adds to communication problems!
Have any of you been willing to sit down and actually be willing to listen, to them?
To find out, what they might be worried about?
Owning a pet, can be a huge responsibility...
Vet bills, food, kitty litter, cat boxes, it does all add up!
If you do open up a discussion with your parents, and they are willing to talk to you, don't get argumentative, just let them talk, you might learn quite a bit, about some things!
For the one who's Dad says, its unnatural to have cats fixed/spayed, it's going to take probably a lot of research on your part, to convince him, some people's minds can be changed, some can't...
I wish ALL of you, the Best of Luck, I know it's hard...
❤🐾🐾


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yeah, COVID-19 has caused a lot of heartache, (my dad lost his job due to COVID.) As for me, I have mature conversations with my parents, so I am very willing to sit down and talk.

Yep, I've noticed that some people's minds can't be changed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

True story...
My Mom was raised where Rattlesnakes were everywhere, she grew up with a fear of ALL snakes...which she passed on to me growing up, there was no snake safe!
I was in my early teens, when walking home from grade school, the local bullies were tormenting a garden snake....I was so enraged by this, as I thought nothing deserved this, I said give me the snake! They were more than happy to comply, as before, I would have freaked out, and gone running! This time I didn't!
They threw this snake at me!
I caught it! Poor thing wrapped itself around my hand...
Then I realized...I was holding a SNAKE!
BUT, I lost all fear, when I saw the snakes tongue, gently touching my hand! It was amazing!
I gave those bully boys, a go to h*** look, and marched home with her!
Then I called my Mom outside, and told her, I'd just saved her, and she was off limits!
Mom, initially, was a bit freaked out, but I showed her how gentle she was (I'd already named her Lemon, due to her yellow stripe!)
Mom did agree to not kill her, especially when I told her the whole story...
My Mom didn't like bullies, or anyone abusing animals!
But then I got busy researching garden snakes...
My Mom was an avid Gardner, when I was able to show her how garden snakes added to a gardens health, she finally got over her fear!
Finally, no more garden snakes killed!
She still didn't like it, if one surprised her! LOL!
So my point?
Don't give up!
❤🐾🐾


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

thank you! Yes, I think everyone has been financially affected by the pandemic to an extent, which is one reason why we’re pursuing TNR as it is low-cost. My parents are a good balance of not worrying me too much, but also telling me what I need to know and letting me know what is happening.



10cats2dogs said:


> So my point?
> Don't give up!
> ❤🐾🐾


Wow, that’s a really cool story! Thank you for sharing and for the encouragement 😊


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to add, just in case you think I'm one of those elitists...I'm not...had to take out a loan for a doggie, battling cancer...
Life sucks sometimes, but we do what we can...
❤🐾🌎


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread has gone way off topic. Please stick to the subject - getting the cats spayed.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

marie73 said:


> This thread has gone way off topic. Please stick to the subject - getting the cats spayed.


Sorry!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

marie73 said:


> This thread has gone way off topic. Please stick to the subject - getting the cats spayed.


Oops sorry!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

So I called the local Humane Society, which is the only place that does low cost TNR right now. Pretty much the same thing- they are releasing the dates of available appointments on the 8th of March (I think it was the eighth, but it might have been the 6th- it was hard to understand her, so I’ll check on the sixth just in case). She said just keep checking their website for available times. They do not have a waiting list and their hours are limited and they have a high number of customers, so hopefully I can get them in!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh that's such good news!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

That is good news!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello!
Okay, so a bit of an update: I checked their website today and found pricing. @Kitty827 pointed out to me that spaying them while they’re pregnant would kill the kittens, which I do not want to do, so I will have to time it so that we can spay them right after the kittens are weaned. They schedule appointments monthly, so I will check back in April/May to schedule. I’m hoping to get all of the kittens spayed/neutered/vaccinated, etc, too. Appointments aren’t going as fast as I thought they would, so that’s really good news. Thank you all for your support. It means a lot.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

oh thats great! your kittens will be so cute! we'll need pictures of them for sure lol!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you! You bet I’ll be sharing pictures


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you so much for doing the right thing! These kittens will live wonderful happy lives! Thank you!
I can't wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you @Kitty827! 😘


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeah!!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Okay, so I did a bit more research and I’ve found conflicting things.

Can cats can be spayed while nursing kittens? I’ve read that they can with no damage and they will continue producing milk, but I’ve also read that it could be harmful? I heard that cats can get pregnant about 8 weeks after having kittens, but now I’m reading that they can go into heat virtually right after delivering. Can anyone for sure confirm/deny this? Thank you very much ❤ 

I did the math and, assuming they can get spayed while nursing, it seems like we can get them spayed in late April to early May at the soonest. I will be constantly checking the appointment calendar and pursue a reasonable date to get the spayed. I cannot thank you guys enough for your encouragement and support and kindness. ❤


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Raq said:


> I cannot thank you guys enough for your encouragement and support and kindness. ❤


we all just want to help you and your cats as best as we can! i'll always be here for you guys cause i really do care!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> Okay, so I did a bit more research and I’ve found conflicting things.
> 
> Can cats can be spayed while nursing kittens? I’ve read that they can with no damage and they will continue producing milk, but I’ve also read that it could be harmful? I heard that cats can get pregnant about 8 weeks after having kittens, but now I’m reading that they can go into heat virtually right after delivering. Can anyone for sure confirm/deny this? Thank you very much ❤
> 
> I did the math and, assuming they can get spayed while nursing, it seems like we can get them spayed in late April to early May at the soonest. I will be constantly checking the appointment calendar and pursue a reasonable date to get the spayed. I cannot thank you guys enough for your encouragement and support and kindness. ❤


Cats can get pregnant like a week after birth. Mine never did. Is there some enclosed place Eden and Willow and the kittens could stay until their spay surgery? They say that cats can be spayed while nursing, and still produce milk for the kittens. Some vets don't do it because it's more difficult. Also, the kittens could "open up" her incision site, causing it to become infected.

You are so very welcome! You did the same for me! We are always here for you!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> we all just want to help you and your cats as best as we can! i'll always be here for you guys cause i really do care!


Thank you so much 🥰


Kitty827 said:


> Cats can get pregnant like a week after birth. Mine never did. Is there some enclosed place Eden and Willow and the kittens could stay until their spay surgery? They say that cats can be spayed while nursing, and still produce milk for the kittens. Some vets don't do it because it's more difficult. Also, the kittens could "open up" her incision site, causing it to become infected.
> 
> You are so very welcome! You did the same for me! We are always here for you!


Okay, thank you so much for explaining. Yes, I will try to find an enclosed place for the two of them. Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome! Is there any way you could convince your parents to let them stay inside? If your parents are anything like mine, it may be quite difficult. My cat never got pregnant that soon. It was always months later.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

My dad, maybe.  My mom, I highly doubt it. She is dead set against having any cats inside (even if they’re in my room). I will try my hardest to convince her, though.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Raq said:


> My dad, maybe.  My mom, I highly doubt it. She is dead set against having any cats inside (even if they’re in my room). I will try my hardest to convince her, though.


Do try it's definitely worth a shot!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> My dad, maybe.  My mom, I highly doubt it. She is dead set against having any cats inside (even if they’re in my room). I will try my hardest to convince her, though.


I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND. My dad would freak (pardon my language) if he saw an animal in the house. He won't even let a goldfish inside!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND. My dad would freak (pardon my language) if he saw an animal in the house. He won't even let a goldfish inside!


Aw. I get that. My mom has always loathed cats, and my dad likes them, but prefers dogs. 


Catgirl13 said:


> Do try it's definitely worth a shot!


Yes, I will. Thank you 😊


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> I COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND. My dad would freak (pardon my language) if he saw an animal in the house. He won't even let a goldfish inside!


Oh I'm so sorry that would suck!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Raq said:


> Aw. I get that. My mom has always loathed cats, and my dad likes them, but prefers dogs.


My parents don't mind them, just not inside! Does she not wan them inside because she doesn't like them?


Catgirl13 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry that would suck!


Thank you! It does sometimes.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> My parents don't mind them, just not inside! Does she not wan them inside because she doesn't like them?


That’s good. Yeah. She hates animal fur and her and my dad think that the cats can fend for themselves outside (which to a point they can, but still).


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, they can fend for themselves.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi there, I'm trying to catch up on all the comments to join this interesting conversation. Raq do you have two cats that are pregnant or just one? Also, you mentioned that cat dad comes over sometimes. Have you thought about TNR-ing dad as well? (Or dads if there are other male cats visiting.) You can contact a rescue organization who might be able to provide a trap and give you instructions. In difficult financial situations they can give you a coupon that you can bring to the vet for getting the cat neutered. You should definitely qualify for this as you're a minor without your own income and these male cats are not even your cats. Shelters have these TNR programs to try to reduce the homeless cat populations. 
Also, do you know when your cat will be due?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello! Thank you so much for your reply. 
My two girls, Willow and Eden, both had males coming around while in heat, so I suspect that they’re both pregnant, although I won’t know for a little while longer. 
They went into heat at almost the Same time. Assuming they’re pregnant, they’re both due near the end of April. 
I actually didn’t think about that! 
However, I haven’t seen them since the girls were in heat, so I doubt they’ll be back unless the girls go into heat again. 
I didn’t know that! Thank you so much. If this TNR program doesn’t work out, I will definitely look into that.
Your reply is very much appreciated. Thank you so much.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

You're welcome. We're here to help. I think you are very mature for looking out for advice and trying to resolve this situation when your parents aren't fully on board. It's still possible that the male cats come by at night or when you're not around. I say this because I notice a lot of animals on our cameras hanging out in our yard, especially at night. It might help your anxiety to take some of the males out of the equation before the girls are in heat again, but I know it's a lot of work to get all these cats trapped and neutered and I don't know if you could do this without your parents help.
You'll have enough time to prepare for the birth and the TNR until the end of April. It's not easy to take care of newborns, especially that your kitty is a kitten herself, so she will need some help. There are a few things you could do to prepare. 10cats2dogs sent some good pics about a set up for boxes or cages so the kittens wouldn't crawl everywhere. Also, you can have catmilk and a tiny bottle ready, as your kitten might not have milk straight away. She also needs good nutrition while pregnant and while nursing as she won't be able to fend for herself in the beginning. If you feel like it's a bit overwhelming you can also try to check if your shelter has some foster programs who could help with mama cat and the kittens in the first few weeks. I'm actually looking into fostering kittens at the moment, but I live in another state - otherwise I would've offered my help.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you so much!!!!
Yeah, that’s true. I didn’t even think of that. I don’t know if I could do it by myself either, to be honest. I also don’t know if they would be willing to let me. Thank you for your insight! Fostering programs didn’t even cross my mind. I’m a person who likes to be independent and try to do things by myself, but in this case it definitely might not be the best course of action. Thank you so much, that’s very kind. I really appreciate your help. 
Yes, @10cats2dogs had/has a pretty good setup going on there. I just might have to steal that idea 😉
You’ve given me a lot of good ideas and a lot to think about. Thank you again!


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

It's my pleasure, I'm glad I could give you some good ideas.  I hope everything will go well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you, I will!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@Chilling With Cats Last night/this morning at about 12:30 I looked at the window and guess who was back? Eden’s “boyfriend!” 
Now I’m conflicted. The more I read, the less I want to spay them while they’re nursing, but my parents won’t let me bring them inside. I don’t know what to do!


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

From what I see you have a few options that could work. I'll list the options here and and others are welcome to add to it. Try looking at the pros and cons and see which would work best. Hopefully this will help you to decide on the best solution:
1. Spay mom cats while nursing
2. Spay mom cats after nursing
3. Spay mom cats after nursing AND catch boyfriends and neuter them through TNR program (for males its quite an easy medical procedure)
4. Find foster parents for mom cats and kittens while nursing AND spay mom cats after nursing. With this option you can start the adoption process for the kittens early as they'll get into the system quite quickly.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you so much. I will look into each of these and think on them, as well as try and talk to my parents about them. Thank you again so so much.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm glad I could help. Try telling your parents how important it is for you to help your cats and emphasize how much you care for them.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Okay. I’ve thought it over and I think the most practical course of action would be to wait until the kittens are weaned and then fix Willow and Eden and just hope and pray that they don’t go into heat. I’d love to foster them (I think, like @Chilling With Cats said, it would help get the kittens into the system), but I think it practically won’t work. My parents want my girls to completely raise the kittens on their own, and they wouldn’t be very fond of having to foster them out. It’s not completely out of the question, but for now I think we’ll just keep them. Thank you, everyone, so much for your support.
On another note, Eden is definitely starting to show. I think she’s about three weeks along.


----------



## Chilling With Cats (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, this seems to be a practical solution. So you have about 4-6 weeks for the birth, depending on where Eden is (usually they start to show around 30 days). Keep us posted how things are going and if you need any advice on preparing a low cut box for mom cat or if you have any questions as the pregnancy goes along. Mother cats often hide and try to find a shelter before pregnancy, so its possible that your kitty will go to a hiding place and you won't see her much when she gives birth.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Eden is definitely getting bigger, and both her and Willow seem to be pinking up. I think they’re both about 3-5 weeks along, but it’s hard to be sure. Should I put out two boxes for them now to get used to so that they can start nesting in then when it’s time, or wait?


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I would put out the boxes now just in case.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Cats are very picky about where they hide their kittens. Mothers will move their kittens several times. Where the mother hides her kittens is always best. If you want to put a box out, do it before they start nesting.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

@Catgirl13 @Kitty827 thank you both so much!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

your so welcome I'm so excited to see pictures of the kittens🥰 i can hardly wait!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> your so welcome I'm so excited to see pictures of the kittens🥰 i can hardly wait!


I’m excited, too!!!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Quick update- the girls are now very pregnant. Eden is showing significantly more than Willow is (I’m guessing Willow’s litter will be small since it is her first) but I can feel both of their kittens. I don’t know the exact date of when they mated, but jn guessing they kittens will be born within the next two weeks.
I put out a box and neither of them were interested. I’m curious to know where they’ll have their kittens.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm glad there doing better! And I can't wait foe kittens!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> I'm glad there doing better! And I can't wait foe kittens!


Thank you, neither can I!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Eden is being exceptionally clingy today. She’s meowing at the door and at everyone who goes outside and following them everywhere. Could this be a sign that she is going to go into labor? I wouldn’t think so, but I thought I might as well ask 😊 thanks!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

No, it isn't usually a sign of labor. Some cats aren't lovey at all before labor. During her whole pregnancy, she'll be more affectionate one day and less the other.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Okay, thank you!
She’s been very lovey her whole pregnancy, but she’s exceptionally sweet today 😊


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome!

Just like humans, cats have happier days than others. It sounds like she's having one of those!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Makes sense. Thanks again!


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Eden had her kittens! Four!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

That's great!!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So exciting! How did the birthing go?


----------

